# A very merry un-birthday to YOU!



## JustJazzie (Jan 21, 2015)

Dear Mods, I hope I picked the right forum for this. If not, I apologize.

Dear Everyone-

        Today hits the two year mark since I have joined TPF! I felt like taking a little time to celebrate you all, and to thank everyone involved for helping me progress as far as I have. I am lucky enough to have learned so much since joining this community, and I definitely couldn't have done it without such wonderful people who are always willing to share their knowledge and expertise! I have found so much inspiration here, and learned things I never knew, I didn't know. I often feel like I take much more from the group than I am able to give, but I hope that the more I learn- the more I will be able to give back in the future!

So, here is a little trip down the past two years with a comparison shot taken recently. Hopefully you see as much improvement as I do.

Thanks again for everything!


kiddos





rainbows




ordinary objects




Bugs!




Water




Mountains
The first tree shot was my VERY first TPF post, I believe.




Groups




Selfies


----------



## tirediron (Jan 21, 2015)

Happy TPF-Birthday to you!  Great improvement all around!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 21, 2015)

Happy TPFirthday!  I will take all the credit for your growth  just like I will take the credit for low gas prices


----------



## pgriz (Jan 21, 2015)

Jazzie, both very exciting to see your evolution, and quite humbling at how fast you are progressing.  I enjoy your posts - there's both humour and a feet-on-the-ground sense of what you're doing and where you are going.  Looking forward to see more of your journey.


----------



## runnah (Jan 21, 2015)

Which one are you again?


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 21, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Happy TPF-Birthday to you!  Great improvement all around!


Thank you! 



JacaRanda said:


> Happy TPFirthday!  I will take all the credit for your growth  just like I will take the credit for low gas prices


I'll leave you to present your argument for full credit to the other TPF members, and, if you would like- add a poll to see if your case is proven, beyond a reasonable doubt. ;-)
( but between you and me- ;-) ......... )



pgriz said:


> Jazzie, both very exciting to see your evolution, and quite humbling at how fast you are progressing.  I enjoy your posts - there's both humour and a feet-on-the-ground sense of what you're doing and where you are going.  Looking forward to see more of your journey.


Fast? Part of me has to laugh at that. Though I suppose that I have progressed exponentially if you compare my journey from years 1-5 and 5-7. So in hindsight, it's obvious TPF was the key. 



runnah said:


> Which one are you again?



"I'm nobody! Who are you?
 Are you -nobody- too? 
Then there is a pair of us. 
Don't tell!......."


----------



## Designer (Jan 21, 2015)

Woo-Hoo!  Look at you GO, girl!  

Excellent post, BTW.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 21, 2015)

Designer said:


> Woo-Hoo!  Look at you GO, girl!
> 
> Excellent post, BTW.


Thank you!! It's been a fun two years.


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 21, 2015)

You _have_ gotten way better at this, congratulations.


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 21, 2015)

As we say in the country. The cream always rises to the top.  Your proof of this. Congrats on your two years on TPF.   Ed


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 21, 2015)

Congrats!!   TFP has the opposite effect on me.  I stopped posting for a couple of years and got a lot better!


----------



## Designer (Jan 21, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> Congrats!!   TFP has the opposite effect on me.  I stopped posting for a couple of years and got a lot better!


?


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 22, 2015)

Warhorse said:


> You _have_ gotten way better at this, congratulations.


Thank you! Still lots of room for improvement, but I suppose I'll be saying that eternally.


oldhippy said:


> As we say in the country. The cream always rises to the top.  Your proof of this. Congrats on your two years on TPF.   Ed


You are too sweet! Thank you. Cheers to another two!



Vtec44 said:


> Congrats!!   TFP has the opposite effect on me.  I stopped posting for a couple of years and got a lot better!


Stopped posting? I didn't realize you'd been on before!


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow! I'd say your just Jazzie!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 22, 2015)

Designer said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!!   TFP has the opposite effect on me.  I stopped posting for a couple of years and got a lot better!
> ...


 
TFP = This F'n Photography.............is driving me crazy.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 22, 2015)

runnah said:


> Which one are you again?[/Q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pgriz (Jan 22, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Vtec44 said:
> ...



Better photography than a whole lot of other stuff that can push you/us around the bend.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 22, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Stopped posting? I didn't realize you'd been on before!



Yep.  I joined in 2008 a long with a lot of other old timers that are not as active anymore.  I'm OG!


----------



## Forkie (Jan 22, 2015)

Happy TPF birthday!


----------

